
Atiyah to present a proof of Riemann Hypothesis - laurentoget
https://twitter.com/Quasilocal/status/1042359040305704960
======
laurentoget
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Atiyah](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Atiyah)

Michael Atiyah is a legend of Mathematics. He is also 89 years old.

